# Leopard Tortoise Outdoor Enclosure



## TortoiseWillis (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if a leopard tortoise could do well outside in Alabama weather. If so, can you guys help me out with planning his enclosure or point me out to previous successful ones? The tortoise is still smaller than my hand, so safety is another big issues for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Connor:

I've never lived east of the Sierra Nevada Mountains, so I'm unfamiliar with weather anyplace other than the west coast. I can't help you on with the weather and your tortoise.

Take a good look at what leopard tortoises need to live healthy, happy lives, and if you can provide that, then go for it.

A baby pen can be as simple as some 1/12's nailed into a square with a piece of hardware cloth laying over the top to keep pests out.

This is my habitat for the baby leopards. I prop open the lid with a piece of pvc pipe:


----------



## joncro55 (Aug 16, 2011)

What size hardware cloth / wire mesh do you guys use?

http://www.bwire.com/

I have been using 2 x 2 mesh from these guys and it has seemed to work well so far. I buy it by the roll because it is cheaper and I end up using so much of it that its better to have a little extra laying around.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi joncro55:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

Any wire mesh that is strong enough to keep out varmints is ok to use. But the real small mesh, like screen, blocks some of the UV rays out.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 16, 2011)

joncro55 said:


> What size hardware cloth / wire mesh do you guys use?
> 
> http://www.bwire.com/
> 
> I have been using 2 x 2 mesh from these guys and it has seemed to work well so far. I buy it by the roll because it is cheaper and I end up using so much of it that its better to have a little extra laying around.



Interesting site. Which specific one do you use?


----------



## joncro55 (Aug 29, 2011)

Whatever is cheapest, I am working on a tight budget. I used Plain Steel.


----------



## Greg T (Aug 29, 2011)

My leos stay outside constantly most of they year, but they are much larger than yours. They have no problems with the Texas heat, so I doubt yours will either. I'd worry about the cold there, so as long as it is above 60-65 outside for your little one, you should be good. Give them some shaded areas because they will hide during the middle of the day. Either keep water in their pen, or make sure you give them water and/or soak them in the evening so they stay well hydrated.


----------

